# Molly's princess settee has arrived!!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well after waiting all morning Molly's doggy couch has finally arrived. At around 1:35pm I saw the Purolator truck pull in and he brought in the big box that I can't open til 5pm

Here is a teaser of it so at 5pm I will post pictures of the unveiling of the bed hopefully with Molly on it 

Oh Amanda Christine said she was glad you were on her side....whatever


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oooooh, the anticipation!!!! Can't wait for the big reveal. I hope she loves it x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I so want to open it but ...........I promised I wouldn't Let's hope it's not damaged after all that waiting. Can't wait for the big reveal


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

What time is it with you now? How long do we have to wait? 7.30pm here, I hope I haven't gone to bed before it is opened!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

It's 2:30pm right now or 14:30 if you use military time


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Yay! I should still be up at 2200 hours 😉😉


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor poor Molly, having to live in a cardboard box, 
she's like a poor homeless dog, 
she can come and live with me!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

If she is anything like my children she will ignore the bed and play with the box all night long!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ooooo! so exciting!!! I cant wait till 5:30, though I wont be home till 5:45 and likely not to a comp untill 6! I will miss the unveiling...

Lol glad Christine was happy!
look at the size of that box...ah I bet you it will be beautiful...and hopefully not move when she jumps on it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

C'mon Molly - I'm sure you could just rip that box right open. 
Or at least that is what you could tell Christine 'it was the dog'


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooo it's 8 here now, only two hours to go ...the delivery man must have thought you were nuts, taking his picture lol ..at least he had proof that he'd been I suppose.
What dies Molly think of the package x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> C'mon Molly - I'm sure you could just rip that box right open.
> Or at least that is what you could tell Christine 'it was the dog'


That's what I was hoping but she just sniffs it and seems confused by it


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Ooooo it's 8 here now, only two hours to go ...the delivery man must have thought you were nuts, taking his picture lol ..at least he had proof that he'd been I suppose.
> What dies Molly think of the package x


He probably would of if he saw me but I was on the balcony I am sneaky ha! She doesn't quite know what to make it. Christine is on her way so it won't be long now I can't wait. I kind of feel like a kid at Christmas


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Poor poor Molly, having to live in a cardboard box,
> she's like a poor homeless dog,
> she can come and live with me!!


ha! too funny. If she poops on it then maybe I will consider this


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Half an hour and counting xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hurry up  
We need to check if there is room for Molly, Willow, Donna and Dot... and Jake, because I'm sure Donna wouldn't leave him behind.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh I cant wait...I really hope she loves it....Lady on the other hand hopes she hates it, and wants to give it to her.  lol.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh poor Lady. Maybe if it gets the thumbs up from Molly, you never know Santa might bring her one x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhhh poor Lady. Maybe if it gets the thumbs up from Molly, you never know Santa might bring her one x


YES! Very true.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

So.....is it time yet? 


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I make it 3 minutes .....is Christine even home yet ???????


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Had such fun reading all the posts... Renee it's 2200!!!!!!!!!!! Come on for goodness sake!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You'd better not be having your tea first 
Or having to assembly it lol
Or sitting on it to coax Molly on lol xxxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well ladies the time has come..............are you ready Here it is.......

Here are a few pictures for now she seems to like it


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Waiting - just spent 15 mins in the garden with Dot eating crane flies, but not doing her last wee grrrrr.
Want to see the sofa with Molly enthroned upon it


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay. You posted while I was posting


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> You'd better not be having your tea first
> Or having to assembly it lol
> Or sitting on it to coax Molly on lol xxxx


Wow the desperation too funny this made me laugh so much


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Beautiful! Molly looks so sweet on it!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love it, love it, love it, love it .... And it looks like she does too xxx and well worth the wait, can sleep soundly now xx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

How fab is that, Molly looks very happy on her throne!! Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow - a bed truly fit for a princess! X
She suits it!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's fab and she looks great on it! I might just have to think about getting one now, maybe for a Christmas present  .


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

she is getting comfier as time goes by


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

It's not as massive as I thought it was going to be it's the perfect size for her I think little Dot of Fergus would fit perfectly beside her


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhhhh so it will fit 3 lol xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe! Look how cute she is in her bed!!! Soooo cute! It's adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow she is still on it and seems so comfy I'm glad she isn't scared of it!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So glad she loves it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Awe! Look how cute she is in her bed!!! Soooo cute! It's adorable!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Christine will be sending you a picture to your email ha!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Christine will be sending you a picture to your email ha!


Hahahha ok...I'll check my email! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Fab! It's a hit! So glad she loves it!
I think it looks brilliant... What a lucky sofa to have Molly on it!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

So how many poos do we reckon can fit on?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Jedicrazy said:


> So how many poos do we reckon can fit on?


If really snuggled up I would say maybe 3


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Can you, Christine and Molly fit  ??????


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Can you, Christine and Molly fit  ??????


Well maybe if Christine and I went on a severe diet ha! But I would have to be the size of a barbie so that will never happen


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol lol lol lol .... Well I've no chance then, maybe if I squeezed myself in Molly might just be able to sit on my knee xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol lol lol lol .... Well I've no chance then, maybe if I squeezed myself in Molly might just be able to sit on my knee xx


One person could sit on it if they are slim


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I"ll just sit on the floor then lol


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am glad she loves it. It looks really nice. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I am glad she loves it. It looks really nice.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks!! Maybe I will have my feet back at night when I watch tv as she always lies down on them


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That is one very nice and comfy looking couch. And love how Molly loves it.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oooo it looks so comfortable where did you get it from? may get one for our bedroom so we can have more space on the bed haha xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

How fantastic!! Now Molly can make her own sofa rule


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

This is brilliant idea, Molly looks gorgeous on that sofa!

I think my puppy really is going to take over my house as I'm now googling dog furniture ... I seriously had no idea all the things you can get!! Way too cute. 

I may be back on this thread cursing you after my bank balance takes a massive hit after spoiling bella with endless adaptations to the house!!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi there. It looks realy good! As you say its great that your poo loves it too. You have put the seeds of thought in my head!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Love the sofa, Molly is a very lucky girl and looks every bit a princess up on her throne


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Oooo it looks so comfortable where did you get it from? may get one for our bedroom so we can have more space on the bed haha xx


If I were a dog I would like it I got it from http://www.wayfair.com/ if you type in ultra plush large cliff bed in the search it will pop up. If you scroll down at the very bottom and click on "About us" they do have a place in London UK I think George would love it


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

jac said:


> This is brilliant idea, Molly looks gorgeous on that sofa!
> 
> I think my puppy really is going to take over my house as I'm now googling dog furniture ... I seriously had no idea all the things you can get!! Way too cute.
> 
> I may be back on this thread cursing you after my bank balance takes a massive hit after spoiling bella with endless adaptations to the house!!


Maybe wait a bit for her chewing to slow down before spending too much. I notice now that their puppy teeth are gone, their teeth are a bit less effective at destroying everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

So how has Molly been sleeping on her princess couch?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Molly, you lovely princess - now, will she have a no sofa rule for the humans!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> So how has Molly been sleeping on her princess couch?


She sleeps on it off and on but I think she doesn't really know what to make of it She still lies on my feet at night when we are watching tv


----------

